# ArcheryTalk vs. Demolition Ranch + Video



## VS-Admin (Jun 3, 2015)

ATV.com editor-in-chief and ArcheryTalk member Lucas Cooney (shiftydog) recently spent a couple of days in Texas with Matt Carriker from Demolition Ranch. After they cleared out a zombie invasion on the ranch (you can watch that here), they decided to have a bow vs. gun battle of skills.

To keep things fair, Matt used a handgun with iron sights, while Lucas (who needs all the help he can get) used his full target setup.

Just so we could all see the glory of things exploding in slow motion, they shot into apples and watermelons placed in front of the remains of a couple of zombies.

A big thank you goes out to Delta McKenzie for hooking us up with the Undead Fred zombie targets.


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

fun video. great shooting


----------



## shiftydog (Apr 18, 2013)

primal-bow said:


> fun video. great shooting


Thanks. I'm not used to shooting in wind like that (I shoot at an indoor range that goes out to 70 meters/76+ yards) and when I was lining up at 100 yards my sight picture was dancing like crazy. Had to let down multiple times for the wind to settle down.


----------



## dodgensince74 (Jan 15, 2006)

Really nice shooting by both of you, they need you two on the show "The Walking Dead".


----------



## shiftydog (Apr 18, 2013)

dodgensince74 said:


> Really nice shooting by both of you, they need you two on the show "The Walking Dead".


Matt was legitimately surprised to hit the watermelon at 70 yards.

As for The Walking Dead, I've told my agent to expect a call from the producers at any moment.


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

Awesome video!


----------



## vhram (Jul 1, 2005)

Great video !


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

Nice job. :thumb:


----------



## Jeddy97 (Jul 28, 2016)

Nice vid


----------



## Nato556 (Aug 9, 2016)

Good video and good shooting.


----------



## treedoctor (Feb 26, 2010)

Nato556 said:


> Good video and good shooting.


0poyx
r
Sr 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## shiftydog (Apr 18, 2013)

We just passed 200,000 views on this video! That far surpasses our expectations, though having the massive Demolition Ranch audience sure helps. Thank you to everybody who took the time to watch. We've got some more fun stuff planned.


----------



## Tommy83 (Aug 7, 2010)

Well done! Fun to watch and nice production. Looking forward to more from you guys!


----------



## shiftydog (Apr 18, 2013)

Tommy83 said:


> Well done! Fun to watch and nice production. Looking forward to more from you guys!


Glad you enjoyed it. It was a really fun shoot.


----------



## RecurveK (Sep 21, 2016)

Great vid. Made me so happy to see archery for the win. Made me laugh.


----------



## shiftydog (Apr 18, 2013)

I should probably give him a rematch and let him use an iron-sighted rifle. Don't like my chances, though. May have to bring in a ringer.


----------



## Mixxedupmedia (Oct 5, 2013)

Fun stuff! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## snazy (Mar 30, 2014)

great vid


----------



## archerychick15 (Oct 6, 2016)

Fun video.


----------



## rbmiller1170 (Apr 27, 2016)

:+1:?


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

I was majorly impressed with the 44 mag!!!


----------



## purpledog (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## StrikerN40015 (Dec 11, 2016)

Nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnchorPoynt (Oct 20, 2014)

wow, thats some nice shooting! cool video :smile:


----------



## philc814 (Feb 12, 2006)

that was cool.


----------



## Goat Haunt (Dec 22, 2016)

Great Video


----------



## 2lunger (Nov 16, 2010)

Looked like you both had some fun! Great videos.


----------



## shiftydog (Apr 18, 2013)

2lunger said:


> Looked like you both had some fun! Great videos.


It was great fun to put it together. Glad people are enjoying it


----------



## Jason92884 (Feb 2, 2017)

I'm new to archery and purchasing my first compound bow! I started by looking in to a Bear Wild but have recently found the Leader accessory bow with the same specs all around but significantly cheaper! I'm trying to figure out if I'm buying into the name brand Bear or if they're both in fact basically the same thing and I'm unnecessarily spending extra money! https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01L...e=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=SQ4WABT6MN6T25NM6D35&th=1 http://www.beararchery.com/bows/compound/wild


----------



## shiftydog (Apr 18, 2013)

Jason92884 said:


> I'm new to archery and purchasing my first compound bow! I started by looking in to a Bear Wild but have recently found the Leader accessory bow with the same specs all around but significantly cheaper! I'm trying to figure out if I'm buying into the name brand Bear or if they're both in fact basically the same thing and I'm unnecessarily spending extra money! https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01L...e=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=SQ4WABT6MN6T25NM6D35&th=1 http://www.beararchery.com/bows/compound/wild


Those look like two different bows to me. I have no idea who "Leader Accessories" is and I'd worry about the level of customer support you'd get.


----------



## jball1125 (Feb 18, 2017)

Love me some demo ranch, great video.


----------



## Winjone (Sep 28, 2016)

Nice


----------



## Gospels (Aug 15, 2017)

interesting video


----------



## hunterdaddy (Dec 8, 2017)

Cool


----------



## Mackpappy (Apr 9, 2017)

When in doubt, pull out the AR!


----------



## savageaxis62 (Jan 3, 2017)

Cool video


----------



## Chewmodo (Apr 20, 2020)

great video. awesome colors on the bow and the ar.


----------



## m1189jd (Jun 2, 2020)

Awesome video! Looks like some real fun


----------

